# Question



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't post in this section of the forum much, but I like to keep track of marital arts schools I come across in my area.. I just discovered a BJJ school not to far from me and as I was looking at the webpage when I realized I have no idea what I am looking at as it applies to good, bad or otherwise since I know little about BJJ

I know what the names Gracie and Machado  mean to BJJ but who is "Ricardo Almeida"?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 6, 2018)

Almeida is the first person awarded a black belt under Renzo Gracie, with a good record in high level grappling competition and professional MMA.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 6, 2018)

He's also the coach of Frankie Edgar who is a former UFC lightweight champion and a constant top featherweight contender


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricardo Almeida is who the head of the school, I just found, near me got his black belt from


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 6, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Ricardo Almeida is who the head of the school, I just found, near me got his black belt from


That would be a pretty good sign of legitimacy.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 6, 2018)

This reminds me of the “credentials” thread somehow...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> This reminds me of the “credentials” thread somehow...



What is the “credentials” thread?


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 6, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> What is the “credentials” thread?


Sorry... “Credentialing” thread...

Credentialing


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't post in this section of the forum much, but I like to keep track of marital arts schools I come across in my area.. I just discovered a BJJ school not to far from me and as I was looking at the webpage when I realized I have no idea what I am looking at as it applies to good, bad or otherwise since I know little about BJJ
> 
> I know what the names Gracie and Machado  mean to BJJ but who is "Ricardo Almeida"?



Neither did 98% of the people that joined.  Martial artists have a habit of attaching themselves to the name of the highest ranking / most famous person they can.  It could mean he was a day to day student of him, it could mean he was present at and signed off on the grading at a seminar.  

Either way it still won't say a lot, he could be a great competitor and a terrible coach.  He could be a great coach and a terrible competitor.  

Even within that he could be a great recreational level coach and not a very good high level coach.  Or he could be great at coaching high level competitors and terrible with beginners.

If you want to do your research show up and get on the mat.  If you like what you learn great, if not try somewhere else.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2018)

Andrew Green said:


> Neither did 98% of the people that joined.  Martial artists have a habit of attaching themselves to the name of the highest ranking / most famous person they can.  It could mean he was a day to day student of him, it could mean he was present at and signed off on the grading at a seminar.
> 
> Either way it still won't say a lot, he could be a great competitor and a terrible coach.  He could be a great coach and a terrible competitor.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but my old arthritic body is not likely to get on the mat. Just trying to stay informed as to the schools around my area in the event anyone is looking


----------

